# Solved: Increasing the font size in Samsung Galaxy Y Pro mobile



## asamir00

Hi guys,​ I have bought a Samsung Galaxy Y Pro  GT 5510 mobile phone. Its android version is 2.3.6 Gingerbread.​ It is fantastic but I have a serious problem, especially for my eyes, its English and Arabic fonts are too small in comparison with Nokia's ones. I don't know how may I increase the font size or at least change the font so the letters are more large and clear, it give me an error message:A Rom with root is needed for font changer to work.​ The Arabic font as well, which is important for me, is too small alsoit's terrible size.​ May you can help to find a way to fix this problem to enjoy this nice model.​ Many thanks and all efforts are appreciated​


----------



## linking94

download fontmiser from market ,open it and choose the first font under "R" install it .
go to settings /display/ fonts /change the font with the one u have just installed boot the phone thats it.
also there r many other fonts u can try them as well


----------



## asamir00

Thanks a lot


----------

